# Lagerwechsel Slide 2015



## boarderking (7. September 2015)

Hallo zusammenn,

da ja bald die neuen Lager lt. Bodo verfügbar sein sollen die Frage:
hat schon jmd. an seinem Slide die Lager am Hinterbau getauscht?
Wie hegt man am besten vor? Gibt es am Horstlink zwischen den Lagern einen Steg, so dass man ein spezielles Werkzeug braucht?
Ich hab sonst schon fast alles an Bikes selber gewartet, nur der Lagerwechsel ist für mich noch neu.

VG Holger


----------



## flofree2go (7. September 2015)

Was heißt die neuen Lager verfügbar? Was ist an denen neu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (7. September 2015)

flofree2go schrieb:


> Was heißt die neuen Lager verfügbar? Was ist an denen neu?


Die von mir schon Angesprochenen Hybridlagersätze sind noch diesen Monat verfügbar.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## bullswildrush (7. September 2015)

Zwischen den beiden Lagern ist kein Steg, hab sie neulich erst durch hybridlager ersetzt,


----------



## flofree2go (7. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die von mir schon Angesprochenen Hybridlagersätze sind noch diesen Monat verfügbar.
> Gruß Bodo





bullswildrush schrieb:


> Zwischen den beiden Lagern ist kein Steg, hab sie neulich erst durch hybridlager ersetzt,



Ok, danke!


----------



## till86 (8. September 2015)

Hi,

ich habe auch ein Slide 130 von 2014.
Sehr positiv, die Lager halten beim Slide echt lange... bei mir ist noch der 1. Lagersatz verbaut und das Rad habe ich nicht geschont (untewegs im alpinem Gelände... etc.).
Da hatte ich mit teuren Liteville-Modellen deutlich mehr ärger... lautes Knacken und Geräusche + schlechter Kundenservice.

Ich hoffe Radon/Bike-Discount kann das besser...

Nach 1,5 Jahren habe ich jetzt auch ein Knacken, was für mich voll ok ist.
Jetzt würde ich gerne die Lager komplett erneuern.
Nervig ist, dass man auf die Lagersätze so lange warten muss... ich hoffe da tut sich schnell was.

@boarderking ich kann noch keine Auskunft geben, erwate aber nichts ungewöhnliches. Wenn ich die Lager wechsel, mach ich ein paar Bilder und eine kurze Anleitung.

Gruß Till


----------



## boarderking (8. September 2015)

Ich habe gestern mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und der Hinterbau läuft noch seidenweich. Kann also noch etwas warten... Aber: die Buchse am Dämpfer oben war stark korrodiert und da werde ich jetzt mal ran muessen!
Ich frei mich trotzdem auf die bebilderte Anleitung


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. September 2015)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auch ein Slide 130 von 2014.
> Sehr positiv, die Lager halten beim Slide echt lange... bei mir ist noch der 1. Lagersatz verbaut und das Rad habe ich nicht geschont (untewegs im alpinem Gelände... etc.).
> ...


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. September 2015)

Sorry mein Antwort ist mitten in deinen Bericht hoffe es geht so.


----------



## till86 (8. September 2015)

Hi Holger,

du hast ja ein 2015er Modell.
Aber an meinem 2014er Slide sind die Lager jetzt fällig.
Ich kenne noch andere mit dem Slide, die von der Anleitung gebrauch machen können 



> Die normalen Lager sind immer Lieferbar gewesen. Die Lager von denen wir hier Sprechen sind
> Hybridlager das heißt für den nicht Techniker Kugellager aus Chromstahl 100Cr6 oder X105CrMo17 mit Keramikkugeln aus Siliziumnitrid die eine sehr hohe Festigkeit und lange
> Standzeit und ohne Rostprobleme diese Lager sind mit einer 70% Fett Füllung versehen.
> Der Satz ab ende September Lieferbar etwa 75-85,-€.
> ...



Hi Bodo,

für ein Slide 130 sind die normalen Lager leider nicht Lieferbar.
Für den Lagerwechsel würde ich bestellen:
1x Lager-/Schraubensatz Hauptlager 2 Artikelnr: 10031013 Ab 16.10.2015 wieder verfügbar
1x Lager-/Schraubensatz Horstlink 2 Artikelnr: 10031012 Ab 30.09.2015 wieder verfügbar

Die Artikel sind schön länger nicht verfügbar.

Gruß Till


----------



## boarderking (28. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die von mir schon Angesprochenen Hybridlagersätze sind noch diesen Monat verfügbar.
> Gruß Bodo



Wäre es möglich die Lager zu verlinken? werden Sie unter "Hybridlager " angeboten, und wenn ja komplett mit Belagsscheiben und Schrauben?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (27. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die von mir schon Angesprochenen Hybridlagersätze sind noch diesen Monat verfügbar.
> Gruß Bodo



ich möchte ja nicht drängeln, machs jetzt aber trotzdem -wie schauts aus mit den Hybridlagern fürs slide 150 2015/16?


----------



## bullswildrush (27. Oktober 2015)

Wie schon gesagt, du kannst dir die hybridlager auch selber bestellen, macht die Dichtungen vorsichtig auf, schmierst zusätzliches fett rein und schon hast du sie


----------



## boarderking (12. November 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich die Lager zu verlinken? werden Sie unter "Hybridlager " angeboten, und wenn ja komplett mit Belagsscheiben und Schrauben?
> Grüße


Schon.nur sie sollten doch nur noch umverpackt werden?


----------



## Kettenwerk (16. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
bei meinem Slide 130 29er funktioniert die Lager soweit auch noch gut. Das Lager am Dämpfer/Umlenkhebel ist allerding jetzt defekt bzw. hat ein Spiel. Wo bekomme ich ein solches her? Fragte schön öfters bei Bike-Discount nach, bekam aber keine Antwort.

Und wie sieht es mit den Lagern an der Sitzstrebe/Umlenkhebel aus....hier finde ich auch nichts. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen Bitte.


----------



## bullswildrush (16. November 2015)

Also die "Lager" beim Dämpfer sind eigentlich nur Buchsen bzw gleitlager, die findest bei beim Dämpfer Zubehör, ich würde dir aber zu huberbuchsen raten sind einfach hochwertiger. Ansonsten müssten es bei dir auch 6x 688 und 4x 61802 Lager sein.


----------



## Kettenwerk (16. November 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Also die "Lager" beim Dämpfer sind eigentlich nur Buchsen bzw gleitlager, die findest bei beim Dämpfer Zubehör, ich würde dir aber zu huberbuchsen raten sind einfach hochwertiger. Ansonsten müssten es bei dir auch 6x 688 und 4x 61802 Lager sein.



Danke für die Info. Da werde ich mal schaun. Momentan noch Böhmische Dörfer...aber ich darf sicherlich nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (16. November 2015)

Was für einen Dämpfer hast du denn verbaut? Rock shox? Die schlagen gerne mal aus


----------



## Kettenwerk (16. November 2015)

RockShox ja.



bullswildrush schrieb:


> Was für einen Dämpfer hast du denn verbaut? Rock shox? Die schlagen gerne mal aus



"bullswildrush, post: 13381188, member: 262474"]Was für einen Dämpfer hast du denn verbaut? Rock shox? Die schlagen gerne mal aus[/QUOTE]
RochSho


----------



## sp00n82 (17. November 2015)

Hybridlager? Ist das dann z.B. sowas?
http://www.kugellager-express.de/keramik-hybrid-miniatur-kugellager-c-688-8x16x5-mm.html
http://www.kugellager-express.de/keramik-hybrid-kugellager-c-6902-c-61902-15x28x7-mm.html



Ansonsten, aus meinen Notizen für den 2014er Rahmen:

6x 688 2RS
bzw. 628/8-2RS1
4 x Kettenstrebe/Horstlink, 2 x Sitzstrebe/Wippe
http://www.kugellager-direkt.de/628-8-2rs1.html

4x 6902 2RS
bzw. 61902-2RS1
2 x Hauptlager an der Wippe, 2 x Bereich Tretlager/Kettenstrebe
http://www.kugellager-direkt.de/61902-2rs1.html

Einpresswerkzeug:
Lager-Einpress-Werkzeug von Rapid Racer Products
BPET0001
http://www.hibike.de/RRP-Lager-Ein-und-Auspresswerkzeug-p76b35f84d147e330c4751192e5551998
60€

+ die passenden Adapter (Kit Nr. 1 und Kit Nr. 11)
BPET688 & BPET6902
jeweils 25€


----------



## Kettenwerk (17. November 2015)

Hallo Sp00n82 und bullswildrush
vielen Dank für euere Hilfe. Lauter Profis am Werk. Das gefällt mir.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. November 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hybridlager? Ist das dann z.B. sowas?
> http://www.kugellager-express.de/keramik-hybrid-miniatur-kugellager-c-688-8x16x5-mm.html
> http://www.kugellager-express.de/keramik-hybrid-kugellager-c-6902-c-61902-15x28x7-mm.html
> 
> ...


Genau diese Lager nur mit 70% Fettfüllung. Hoffe das Verpacken ist ballt geschafft bin am
Montag im Haus. Satzpr. Satz 1 6x 688  4x 61902  78.-€ Satz2 82.-  Satz3  85.-€.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Kettenwerk (17. November 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Genau diese Lager nur mit 70% Fettfüllung. Hoffe das Verpacken ist ballt geschafft bin am
> Montag im Haus. Satzpr. Satz 1 6x 688  4x 61902  78.-€ Satz2 82.-  Satz3  85.-€.
> Gruß Bodo


Gut Ding braucht halt etwas weile!


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (17. November 2015)

Oh Gott Leute, 80€ für einen Lagersatz? 
Bei den wenigen Rahmen, die bei mir die ersten Lager überlebt haben, hab ich die billigsten vom KugellagershopBerlin genommen, mit Fett gefüllt und seitdem musste ich noch keins austauschen. Für 80€ bekommst du da locker 4 Sätze und die sind keinen Deut schlechter als die von Radon verbauten.
Die hier z.B. reichen völlig.


----------



## bullswildrush (17. November 2015)

Wenn du dir bei Kugellager Express die großen Hauptlager bestellst ( Hybrid ) dann bist du auch schon bei über 50 Euro, also von da her ist der Preis du die Lager nicht überzogen, kannst dir ja auch die normalen billigen rein machen. Kann doch jeder selbst entscheiden,


----------



## Chainrider (17. November 2015)

Warum nehmt ihr keine Nadellager?


----------



## Chainrider (17. November 2015)

sorry - schon erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (11. Dezember 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Genau diese Lager nur mit 70% Fettfüllung. Hoffe das Verpacken ist ballt geschafft bin am
> Montag im Haus. Satzpr. Satz 1 6x 688  4x 61902  78.-€ Satz2 82.-  Satz3  85.-€.
> Gruß Bodo



Es ist Weihnachten.....wie siehts aus mit dem Verpacken.. .ich wünsche Einen Satz fürs Slide 150 27.5


----------



## boarderking (26. Dezember 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Es ist Weihnachten.....wie siehts aus mit dem Verpacken.. .ich wünsche Einen Satz fürs Slide 150 27.5



Nochmal die Frage nach den lange angekündigten Lagern....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Dezember 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage nach den lange angekündigten Lagern....



Hi,

kann ich (leider) erst ab dem 4.1. klären, wenn alle wieder im Büro sind. Ich gebe dann hier eine Rückmeldung...

Gruß und guten Rutsch,

Andi


----------



## boarderking (10. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die von mir schon Angesprochenen Hybridlagersätze sind noch diesen Monat verfügbar.
> Gruß Bodo



Sorry, dass ich nochmal nachfrage- aber die Ankündigung war am 07.09.2015 -das aind jetzt 4 Monate- kommen die Lager überhaupt noch oder sind sie beim Einpacken verschwunden..?


----------



## boarderking (26. Januar 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich (leider) erst ab dem 4.1. klären, wenn alle wieder im Büro sind. Ich gebe dann hier eine Rückmeldung...
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo, Andi ist noch bis zum 01.02.2016 außer Haus. Er wird sich nächste Woche bei Dir melden  Gruß, Lena


----------



## boarderking (10. Februar 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo, Andi ist noch bis zum 01.02.2016 außer Haus. Er wird sich nächste Woche bei Dir melden  Gruß, Lena



irgendwie wird die Frage ausgesessen...???


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Februar 2016)

boarderking schrieb:


> irgendwie wird die Frage ausgesessen...???



Hi,

sorry für die späte Antwort. Um es kurz zu machen: die Lager haben uns bereits erreicht und liegen in einem großen, schweren Karton im Lager. Nun liegt es an uns, diese a) zu sortieren, b) in versch. Sets aufzuteilen, c) einzutüten und d) letztendlich an alle Interessenten zu verschicken bzw. bei uns im Shop anzulegen. Da derzeit auch viele andere, wichtige Sachen auf dem Tisch liegen, bin ich mit einer Prognose vorsichtig - wir geben aber Gas und halten euch auf dem Laufenden - versprochen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## drumstep225 (2. März 2016)

Hallo, 
gibt es irgendwelche Tipps wie ich die Hauptlager rausbekomme?
Drück ich das erste Lager in Richtung Rahmeninneres und versuch dann beide auf der der anderen Seite rauspressen?

Und das selbe wieder beim hineinpressen? 


LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (3. März 2016)

Die Hauptlager bekommst du nur in eine Richtung raus da auf der anderen seite ein Steg ist


----------



## boarderking (29. März 2016)

> Die normalen Lager sind immer Lieferbar gewesen. Die Lager von denen wir hier Sprechen sind
> Hybridlager das heißt für den nicht Techniker Kugellager aus Chromstahl 100Cr6 oder X105CrMo17 mit Keramikkugeln aus Siliziumnitrid die eine sehr hohe Festigkeit und lange
> Standzeit und ohne Rostprobleme diese Lager sind mit einer 70% Fett Füllung versehen.
> Der Satz ab ende September Lieferbar etwa 75-85,-€.
> ...



In welchem JAHR "September"  ......


----------



## yoger83 (2. April 2016)

Moin....sollte man beim Lagerwechsel auch die "Lagerscheiben" und die Schrauben/Bolzen wechseln? Mich wundert es, weil bei Bike-Discount alles nur im Set angeboten wird.


----------



## filiale (2. April 2016)

Wozu doppelt fragen ?


----------



## yoger83 (2. April 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Wozu doppelt fragen ?


Sorry...hatte gedacht das es hier besser passt und konnte es leider im anderen Thread nicht mehr löschen...

Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung.....


----------



## boarderking (17. April 2016)

boarderking schrieb:


> In welchem JAHR "September"  ......



jetzt sind die Lager seit 7 Monaten bei euch im Lager aber nicht bestellbar!?-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainman_47 (17. April 2016)

Also ich hab im Februar je ein Satz Hostlink und Umlenkhebel bestellt. Die waren beide verfügbar und wurden nach ein paar Tagen geliefert.


----------



## enno112 (17. April 2016)

rainman_47 schrieb:


> Also ich hab im Februar je ein Satz Hostlink und Umlenkhebel bestellt. Die waren beide verfügbar und wurden nach ein paar Tagen geliefert.


Welche, die besagten Hybridelager oder die "Standartlager"?
Warte auch das die Hybridelager im H&S Onlineshop erhältlich sind...


----------



## rainman_47 (17. April 2016)

Diese hier:

Art. Nr.: 10355 und 10353. Diese wurden aber direkt im Zuge der Pulverung des Rahmen komplett mit speziellen Industrielagerfett "überholt"  Laufen seidenweich. Denke das sollte erst einmal für 1  Jahr halten.


----------



## boarderking (8. Juni 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> sorry für die späte Antwort. Um es kurz zu machen: die Lager haben uns bereits erreicht und liegen in einem großen, schweren Karton im Lager. Nun liegt es an uns, diese a) zu sortieren, b) in versch. Sets aufzuteilen, c) einzutüten und d) letztendlich an alle Interessenten zu verschicken bzw. bei uns im Shop anzulegen. Da derzeit auch viele andere, wichtige Sachen auf dem Tisch liegen, bin ich mit einer Prognose vorsichtig - wir geben aber Gas und halten euch auf dem Laufenden - versprochen



...ich wollte ja nur noch mal vorsichtig anfragen....


----------



## enno112 (8. Juni 2016)

boarderking schrieb:


> ...ich wollte ja nur noch mal vorsichtig anfragen....


...ich wollt ja *auch *nur noch mal vorsichtig anfragen...


----------



## boarderking (8. Juli 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry für die späte Antwort. Um es kurz zu machen: die Lager haben uns bereits erreicht und liegen in einem großen, schweren Karton im Lager. Nun liegt es an uns, diese a) zu sortieren, b) in versch. Sets aufzuteilen, c) einzutüten und d) letztendlich an alle Interessenten zu verschicken bzw. bei uns im Shop anzulegen. Da derzeit auch viele andere, wichtige Sachen auf dem Tisch liegen, bin ich mit einer Prognose vorsichtig - wir geben aber Gas und halten euch auf dem Laufenden - versprochen
> 
> Gruß, Andi



...??????????.... sehr seltsam


----------



## bullswildrush (8. Juli 2016)

Die Lager sind seit 2 oder 3 Wochen erhältlich


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Juli 2016)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Die Lager sind seit 2 oder 3 Wochen erhältlich



Hi,

genauso ist es, hier der Link zu den Lager-Sets: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/suche?q=hybrid+lager

Gruß, Andi


----------



## enno112 (8. Juli 2016)

Hatte ich schon gesehen, trotzdem Danke Andi...


----------



## boarderking (8. Juli 2016)

ok danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadZeppi (31. Oktober 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ansonsten, aus meinen Notizen für den 2014er Rahmen:
> 
> 6x 688 2RS
> bzw. 628/8-2RS1
> ...



Welche Unterlegscheibengröße braucht man für diese Lagergröße?


----------



## boarderking (31. Oktober 2016)

kommt der Lagersatz für das Slide 150 wieder ins Programm??


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. November 2016)

boarderking schrieb:


> kommt der Lagersatz für das Slide 150 wieder ins Programm??



Hi,

der Hybrid-Lagersatz wird bald wieder lieferbar sein. Die neuen Lager sind bereits bei uns und müssen nun verpackt und ins System eingepflegt werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2016)

MadZeppi schrieb:


> Welche Unterlegscheibengröße braucht man für diese Lagergröße?


Meinst du die silbernen runden Abstandshalter, von Bike-Components mir gegenüber als Buchsen bezeichnet?
(Hier rechts unten)






Wenn ja: keine Ahnung.


----------



## MadZeppi (2. November 2016)

Ja, genau die  Habe aber schon vom Radon Service eine Antwort bekommen, wo es heißt ich brauche sie in den Maßen 8x 13x 1,5. Ich hoffe das passt auch so. Ich hatte schon welche in 8x 12x 1,5 aber die sind deutlich zu klein. Ich hoffe wirklich dieses kleine Bisschen macht den Unterschied.


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte für mein Slide 150 9.0 aus 2013 nun wohl auch mal neue Lager.
Bin aber etwas überfordert, was ich nun brauche.

Soll ich das bestellen:
1x Lager-/Schraubensatz Hauptlager 2 Artikelnr: 10031013
1x Lager-/Schraubensatz Horstlink 2 Artikelnr: 10031012

oder soll ich das bestellen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-lagersatz-fuer-slide-am-ed-34365
Artikel-Nr.: 10005726

und was sind jetzt diese Hybridlager???

Thanx


----------



## Hillcruiser (12. Dezember 2016)

Kann mir hier niemand helfen?


----------



## bullswildrush (12. Dezember 2016)

Nimm das letztere, schrauben brauchst du nicht zwangsläufig, mach aber am besten dann die Dichtung vorsichtig ab und fette nach, oder hol dir den hybrid Lagerstatz


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Dezember 2016)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Kann mir hier niemand helfen?


Schau doch mal auf diesen 3 Seiden wurde das ungefähr 10x Erklärt , zudem wir ein sehr einfaches System haben . Alle Slide 120-140-150
und Swoop 175-190 und210 haben den gleich Lagersatz.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

